# Female cichlids attacking males?



## phillum (Jul 22, 2019)

I wondering how often does it happen that female cichlids attack injure or kill male cichlids of the same species or different species regardless of size? I have 8 blue dolphin moorii cichlids 3 being male and 5 females. 3 of the females were bought from a different source and they are slightly larger and older than the 3 males at 5-6 inches and i believe they are nearly full grown females. The males are around 4-4.5 inches each. From time to time 1-2 of them will do a slight chase or nip at the males. One of the smaller males nipped at one and she attacked him back in defense. I'm guessing because the males are smaller and younger they will likely not breed with these larger females since usually females are almost always smaller during breeding? or anything can happen depending on conditions and personality of the fish?

I see and hear usually mostly Male kill Female, Female kill Female. Any input would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No need for anyone to kill anyone if the tank is stocked correctly and the fishkeeper removes problem fish in a timely manner.

Yes females can be just as aggressive to males as vice versa. I would say not enough females to work well with 3 males. Give the smaller male(s) some smaller females for their harem.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Dominant females will nip and chase sub dominant males for sure. This is emphasized during breeding. I wouldn't call it abnormal behavior by any means.

Like DJ said, adding more females will likely help, but it also could be the case you have particularly dominant females.


----------

